# Its finally all done



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

I have finally finished this contraption with the exception of a long 220 3 prong extension cord cause the fittings for this are hard to find but my brother is an electrician and has connections at a place that can special order these parts for me. I need the male and female 3 pronged 30 amp plugs that would go on a dryer or range and none of the big home improvement stores carry them, only a 6' cord, they dont even carry and plugs with this configuration. And the cord itself is $2.25 a ft. and I need 25' to brew where I want to outside when its warm out so that I dont have all that moisture and heat in my basement. During the winter I have a range hood that Im going to mount and vent outside. I had most of this done with the exception of the sparge arm and mounting the digital controller and wheels which I just finished up today after having to drag this system out yesterday morning and batch sparge. The sparge arm seems to work ok decent but we'll see once there is a grain bed in there.


----------



## Goodfella (May 12, 2010)

Wow Wade!!!


I'm still not exactly sure what i'm looking at.... But its pretty sweet!!! haha


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2010)

You gotta upload a video to you tube of this thing in action!

I still don't know what the heck it does either,

but I want one for some strange reason!


----------



## gaudet (May 12, 2010)

That's Wade's brew sculpture. Top is the hot liquor tank. Middle is the mash tun. And the bottom is the brew kettle. We all should have one. It makes waiting for your wine to age easier.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Like Gaudet said. The top cooler is electric with a 1500 watt hot water heater element in it and heats the water for both mashing(soaking) the grains to turn he starches into fermentable sugars and while soaking you heat up more water to rinse the grains of all the sugars and all that water with sugar and flavor from the grains is called wort or unfermented beer. All of that wort goes into the keg down at the bottom all via gravity and is boiled for approx 1 hour while also adding your hos at a few different time intervals for both bittering, flavor and aroma. It is boiled to reduce the amount of water, to extract the hop oils and also to make the wort sterile as grains have lots of bacteria on them and really should never be crushed in the same room as you ferment your beer. Hope that helps you understand the sculpture as gravity does all the work. Smurfe has a set up much more extravagant which is all in line and uses pumps to transfer from vessel to vessel. His is fired by propane which is much faster but here in Ct. where the outside elements can get much colder I can keep it inside and brew right in my basement if I want without worrying about harmful burned propane fumes.


----------



## gaudet (May 12, 2010)

Do the hos complain much about the boiling hot water?


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2010)

Mikey likes his hos cleaned in hot water as well.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2010)

Freakin hos are always complaining!


----------



## Bartman (May 13, 2010)

Setting up a propane-powered boiling contraption in your basement sounds like a recipe for an "exploding house"! 
If nothing else, the Feds might start thinking you're an amateur terrorist!





Don't worry - we'll defend you and point out you're just a guy who likes to make more wine and beer than he can possibly drink himself - what's wrong with that?


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2010)

I always do more hoing in the summer myself than the winter. I do it in the vineyard.................. I also like to keep them cleaned with a nice hot soak, or at least a quick rinse once in a while from the hose. There is not such thing as hos being too clean. They just work better.


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2010)

I dont know, I kind of like a dirty ho!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2010)

*Wade, we know! I ran into her!











*


----------



## Goodfella (May 13, 2010)

I LIKE THIS SITE MORE AND MORE EACH DAY!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2010)

Missed what the pic was!


----------



## ibglowin (May 14, 2010)

Then you need better glasses or a new puter!


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2010)

Must be a setting but my content setting wide open so thats weird.


----------



## pizz65 (May 15, 2010)

And if you don't pay her she moans a lot to.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

Hey I can't see her anymore either. Looks like photo bucket wants her all to themselves. Hope they pay her well! 



Either thator Wade bottled her up and thats how he won the competition!


----------



## ibglowin (May 15, 2010)

Yea, guess the ho got cleaned up and went home.......

Will miss her!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)

This is wierd. She's back! Seems like one time you're on and so is she. Next time you're on she's off. Just like a woman! Maybe if she sticks around a bit this time Wade will get a chance to wrestle with her.


----------



## ibglowin (May 15, 2010)

And she needs another round of being "hosed"down with hot water!


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2010)

Still nothing, next time copy the pic and use the downloader here.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2010)




----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> This is wierd. She's back! Seems like one time you're on and so is she. Next time you're on she's off. Just like a woman! Maybe if she sticks around a bit this time Wade will get a chance to wrestle with her.







There are just SO many things wrong with that statement


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2010)

There she is, Miss America! LOL


----------

